
Ask HN: Where to find curated web content? - bikamonki
I think I&#x27;ve forgotten how to use the web.<p>My FB feed feels like a über boring mag you would not even pick up waiting for a turn in the barber shop. Yet, a gem or two pop up every now and then. Imagine 20 yrs ago when one would buy a paper mag before boarding a plane, say National Geographic. You knew for sure most content was going to be good (curated). Then paper mags turned into ezines and it was almost the same quality for a while but lately ezines are just malls (for instance Wired sells Apple). If not malls they have this tiresome tone of omg breakthrough (I guess so we can later feel superior in a conversation by saying: I read online that...). Or even more pathetic the home page repeats links for each article 3 or 4 times (Wired I am thinking of you again). I guess they trick Google bot but not me, ha!<p>So, what is that website that publishes the list of curated top 10 must read articles&#x2F;posts?
======
PaulHoule
HN?

~~~
bikamonki
Yes and no. I do find good stuff and diverse subjects here. However, lately HN
bubbles up mostly controversy, in essence is no different than my FB feed full
of fireworks-hurt-dogs posts.

